#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Ελληνικό Ινστιτούτο Επισκευών και Ενισχύσεων Κατασκευών

## Ροδόπουλος

*ΑΝΟΙΚΤΗ ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΡΥΤΙΚΗ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑΣΗ* 

Ο τομέας αποκατάστασης/επισκευής ή/και ενίσχυσης των υφισταμένων κατασκευών (και υποδομών) εξελίσσεται διεθνώς ως ένας από τους πλέον σημαντικούς κλάδους της κατασκευαστικής βιομηχανίας.

Είναι λοιπόν επιβεβλημένη η συστηματική ενημέρωση και ανταλλαγή απόψεων επί των σχετικών θεμάτων (κανονισμοί, πρότυπα, οδηγίες ορθής πρακτικής, κοστολογικά θέματα, αξιοπιστία και κύκλος ζωής των επεμβάσεων).

Μετά από μακρές συζητήσεις και ανταλλαγές απόψεων μεταξύ των πολλών ενδιαφερομένων αποφασίσθηκε η  συγκρότηση ενός Επιστημονικού - Τεχνικού Συλλόγου στον χώρο αυτό και διαμορφώθηκε το τελικό σχέδιο του Καταστατικού του *ΕΛΙΝΕΠΕΠ*.

Εφθασε λοιπόν η ώρα να γίνει πραγματικότητα η ίδρυση του  *ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΥ ΙΝΣΤΙΤΟΥΤΟΥ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΣΕΩΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΩΝ* και καλείσθε να παραστείτε και να συμμετάσχετε στην Ιδρυτική Συνεδρίαση.

Η Ιδρυτική Συνεδρίαση θα πραγματοποιηθεί την *1η Ιουλίου 2015* στις  εγκαταστάσεις της *TUV Αustria Hellas,* Λεωφ. Μεσογείων 429, Αγία Παρασκευή, μετά από ευγενή της προσφορά.

*19:00-19:30*         Προέλευση και εγγραφή ενδιαφερομένων  
*19:30-20:00*         Παρουσίαση του Καταστατικού 
*20:00-20:30*         Συζήτηση επί του Καταστατικού 
*20:30-21:00*         Υπογραφή Καταστατικού  
*21:00-22:00*         Δήλωση υποψηφιοτήτων για το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο και διενέργεια ψηφοφορίας  


Επισυνάπτεται το κείμενο του Καταστατικού

----------

